# Tire Rack



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Has anyone ordered rims from Tire Rack? I am looking at the following rims: O.Z. Envy 

What do you guys think? Or should I pursue rims locally rather than going online. Can I attach the Chevy center cap to any aftermarket rims? Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Tirerack are the best imo in North america for Tires and wheels.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Poje said:


> Tirerack are the best imo in North america for Tires and wheels.


Eh I like tire rack but they don't always have what I need plus you have to pay for shipping. Discount tire has actual brick and mortar stores. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> Eh I like tire rack but they don't always have what I need plus you have to pay for shipping. Discount tire has actual brick and mortar stores.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Funny you mention that. I bought the wheels for my wife's 2000 Regal GSE; 17" rims and tires. While shipping can be a bit expensive, they offered free mounting road-force balancing if you buy the wheels and tires from them, which ended up offsetting the cost of the shipping almost entirely. Combine that with zero tax paid due to the warehouse being in Indiana and myself being in Illinois, there's no way I could have possible paid less buying locally.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Funny you mention that. I bought the wheels for my wife's 2000 Regal GSE; 17" rims and tires. While shipping can be a bit expensive, they offered free mounting road-force balancing if you buy the wheels and tires from them, which ended up offsetting the cost of the shipping almost entirely. Combine that with zero tax paid due to the warehouse being in Indiana and myself being in Illinois, there's no way I could have possible paid less buying locally.


Exactly.

Prices are incredible, they don't have ALL tires and wheels, but they have a huge inventory none the less and the shipping is super fast !

To TMcD : Nice wheels and OZ are good, but 16" ? For winter ?


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

That's all good if you get wheel and tires but just tires, you pay shipping + mounting locally. Can be expensive. 

BUT, they offer great service. I called them a few times and spoke to them about potential tire and size combinations, they spent time with me even though I didn't end up buying from them. When I bought my Kia tires from them, I went with a smaller side wall and they called me to tell me that the tires I bought did not meet the weight requirement for that vehicle. Funny thing is, I didn't order them specifically for the Kia from the site, but I had last looked at tires using the vehicle look up and they assumed I was purchasing the tires for that vehicle. That was nice of them.

I know they do a lot of in house testing as well. Great company, but sometimes the price just isn't right.


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Poje said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Prices are incredible, they don't have ALL tires and wheels, but they have a huge inventory none the less and the shipping is super fast !
> 
> To TMcD : Nice wheels and OZ are good, but 16" ? For winter ?


Yeah I want 16 inch because I don't want to get new tires have I already have a solid pair. So I just want the rims. No this won't be for winter. This is for my new addiction: modding my car haha. Will these work with the tires I got stock with my car? Where I can I get the Chevy center caps? Still deciding if I want to make this purchase but I really like them.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> That's all good if you get wheel and tires but just tires, you pay shipping + mounting locally. Can be expensive.
> 
> BUT, they offer great service. I called them a few times and spoke to them about potential tire and size combinations, they spent time with me even though I didn't end up buying from them. When I bought my Kia tires from them, I went with a smaller side wall and they called me to tell me that the tires I bought did not meet the weight requirement for that vehicle. Funny thing is, I didn't order them specifically for the Kia from the site, but I had last looked at tires using the vehicle look up and they assumed I was purchasing the tires for that vehicle. That was nice of them.
> 
> I know they do a lot of in house testing as well. Great company, but sometimes the price just isn't right.


Yes, thats why i say they are the best, if you factor in everything.

BTW expensive is a relative term... I live in Canada, so if you had our tire prices, you would find that Tirerack are godsent, lol.

Exemple, i just bought this : Dunlop SP Sport Maxx TT

The same tire here where i live, at the lowest price i could find is 262$ per tires...


----------



## 30 Ounce (Nov 18, 2012)

I always get my track tires from tire rack. They usually have the best price (which is important 'cause they only last about 6000-10000 miles and 4-5 track days) and shipping to me is incredibly fast. Usually 2 days. I like their tire testing too.


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

So I have a 1.8LS with stock tires. Those tires will fit these rims no problem right? Now if i get them installed locally after they are shipped they well take car of the TPMS right? So all I have to worry about is ordering the rims and taking them to a shop. I know these are rookie questions but when it comes to buying online I like to play dumb so I don't make a horrible mistake!


----------



## 30 Ounce (Nov 18, 2012)

Tire Rck has a recommended installer list. See if they have someone close to you.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

TMcDermid said:


> So I have a 1.8LS with stock tires. Those tires will fit these rims no problem right? Now if i get them installed locally after they are shipped they well take car of the TPMS right? So all I have to worry about is ordering the rims and taking them to a shop. I know these are rookie questions but when it comes to buying online I like to play dumb so I don't make a horrible mistake!


Like the previous guy said, Tirerack has a list of Prefered installers you can check.

Personaly i wouldnt put 16" wheels with the stock tires... 16" is small and the stock tires are crap. I would stay on steelies if you want to stay on 16"... (I know all the benefits of having a lighter wheel, but it seems a waste of money imo to buy Quality wheels for crappy 16" tires.)

Stay like this until your tires are close to the end, then upgrade to 17" or 18" !


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Poje said:


> Like the previous guy said, Tirerack has a list of Prefered installers you can check.
> 
> Personaly i wouldnt put 16" wheels with the stock tires... 16" is small and the stock tires are crap. I would stay on steelies if you want to stay on 16"... (I know all the benefits of having a lighter wheel, but it seems a waste of money imo to buy Quality wheels for crappy 16" tires.)
> 
> Stay like this until your tires are close to the end, then upgrade to 17" or 18" !


Yeah, that makes sense. I already have 35,000 km on my stock tires. So perhaps I will hold off and then get a tire + wheel package with 17's for next year.


----------

